
China’s Uses Social Credit System to Ban Millions from Taking Flights, Trains - endofcapital
https://www.scmp.com/economy/china-economy/article/2186606/chinas-social-credit-system-shows-its-teeth-banning-millions
======
allwynpfr
This just reminds me of the black mirror episode, it just feels weird to see
it in action here. I still can't think of a replacement tho, given what they
are trying to achieve here

